# Broken Mudrunner!!



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Think it can be fixed? at least it's a rental, but I don't think Ames is gonna be happy!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't we get a " how I broke my mud runner today" story


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

:laughing:I didn't break it. As I've stated before, I work in a Manufactured Housing facility. A co-worker of mine stuck the mudrunner in the wall on the outside of a unit, when they lowered the cat-walk...


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Demand your money back + compensation for lost time. What kind of shop are they running here? Renting out clearly defective tools! Why... they should be ashamed of themselves! :furious:


Hey it's worth a shot.




Mudslinger said:


> Not a problem that should buff right out. :whistling2:


Lol. Classic Del Griffith. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Some vario from Rebel should fill that crack and dent. Sand it smooth and paint with 100% acrylic paint. Take it back to Ames and tell them you don't know what is wrong with it.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------

